# Kreis zeichnen (nur Rahmen)



## Tweee (27. März 2004)

Hallo (bin Photoshopanfänger) 

Ich habe ein Bild. In diesem möchte ich mit einem Kreis auf eine Stelle hinweisen. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen, das der Kreis nur als Rahmen gezeichnet wird und durchsichtig ist, damit man durchblicken kann? Wie kann ich die Rahmenstärke des Kreises verändern? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## MiLau (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
also

1. nimm Dein Bild --> neue Ebene
2. Kreisauswahl (M) mit SHIFT Kreis ziehen
3. Bearbeiten Kontur füllen (zB 3px innen oder außen, Farbe wählen)
4. Deckkraft der Ebene runtersetzen zB 50 Prozent
5. fertig  


Gruß MiLau


----------



## Tweee (27. März 2004)

Danke für die Antwort

Doch irgendwie mache ich etwas falsch. Ich kann den Schritt  3 nicht ausführen 
3. Bearbeiten Kontur füllen (zB 3px innen oder außen, Farbe wählen)

Denn der Befehl Kontur füllen kann ich gar nicht auswählen (nicht aktiv)

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MiLau (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
also Du hast eine Auswahl (Kreis) erstellt auf der neu angelegten Ebene? dann sollte diese makiert sein? und dann kannst Du eigentlich über bearbeiten/Kontur füllen einen Kreis erstellen!

Gruß MiLau


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. März 2004)

2te Möglichkeit:
1) Kreis zeichnen
2) füllen
3) Auswahl verkleinern...Inhalt löschen->fertig


----------



## MiLau (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
das wäre mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen, thanx 

Gruß MiLau


----------



## jogoda (7. Oktober 2007)

der Beitrag ist zwar schon älter, aber da er bei google noch auf der ersten Seite landet, hier eine Ergänzung:

Es ist hier das *'Auswahl'*werkzeug ganz oben links gemeint. Nicht das Elipse*'Werkzeug'*, oder ähnliches. In Photoshop gibt es für 'Auswahl'(werkzeug) und (Auswahl)'Werkzeug' unterschiedliche Menüpunkte. 

Dann funktioniert die Beschreibung von MiLau.

Mit einem rechten Mausklick auf das Sysmbol kannst du dir die gewünschte Form aussuchen.


----------

